# Cats in love!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Does anyone have a little Romeo or Juliet?

2 females lived downstairs from me and Robin. Whenever I'd take him for a walk, he'd show off, and they'd sit in the window and ignore him.

And then, when his back was turned, one of the ladies would look at him like this :luv and the other female would look at HER like THIS :x


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I once walked into 2 of my strays standing in the garden downstairs as if talking to each other in the privacy of the night shadows. When I surprised the they immediately separated as if caught in something private. There's always been a special affinity between them, and since I had them neutered a few years ago, they've been platonic friends.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Oh yes. I definitely have love cats.

Proof:





































Doran and Jitzu are constantly snuggling


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

How gorgeous! I have love bunnies too!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I like the pic where they're snuzzling and watching the hockey game!


----------

